# my other pets



## angel brooks (Nov 26, 2010)

im new to keeping a leopard tortoise but ive kept snakes for a few years ive got 13 snakes thought i would share some pics of them with you all hope you all enjoy








stumpy






flame when she was a baby






eddie






omar






nyoka






princess lou lou






fluffy






boris






blaze as a baby


all the pics i could find for now will have to get the camera out again i think enjoy


----------



## coreyc (Nov 26, 2010)

You got some nice snakes what kind are Nyoka & Stumpy ?


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 26, 2010)

coreyc said:


> You got some nice snakes what kind are Nyoka & Stumpy ?



A couple of very nicely marked Western Hognose snakes, particularily Stumpy.


----------



## angel brooks (Nov 26, 2010)

they are both western hog nose


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 30, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Floof (Dec 5, 2010)

Lovely snakes. I especially love all the BCIs, and Omar--Mexican Black King, I'm guessing? The hoggies are adorable, too. Stumpy looks so cute and personable, lol. I have a "Stumpy," too... Only he's furry and four-legged.


----------



## Kenny (Dec 5, 2010)

Love the Hogs and the Burm !


----------



## abra (Dec 8, 2010)

Fluffy 

Best snake name everrrrr!


----------



## HarleyK (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow is that a burmese?


----------

